# מי אמר קרדיטים ולא קיבל?



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

מי אמר קרדיטים ולא קיבל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאור הלחץ הפיזי המתון בפורום, החלטתי שהגיע הזמן סופסוף להעלות את הקרדיטים שלנו שחיכו קצת יותר מ-8 חודשים...
אז...מתחילים?


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

מי אנחנו? 
סופי ותומר, בני 26. ביחד כבר 5 שנים, מתוכן בערך שנתיים גרים ביחד בדירה מקסימה ברמת גן.  את סיפור ההיכרות אני אחסוך בשל ענייני אאוטינג, אבל באופן כללי אפשר להגיד שזה היה בעבודה 
קצת הקדמה- שנינו מאוד אוהבים ליצור דברים לבד, תומר חולה על פרוייקטים, ואני מתה על DIY, מתכשיטים ועד עיצוב הבית ועושה את זה כבר שנים, אז היה ברור לשנינו שהחתונה תהיה מושפעת מזה וננסה להכניס בה כמה שיותר "אנחנו". לא את כל הרעיונות הגרנדיוזיים שלנו הצלחנו להוציא לפועל בגלל קוצר זמן לפני החתונה, אבל אנחנו מאוד מרוצים ממה שכן.
את החתונה ארגנו תוך כדי עבודה ולימודים במקביל של שנינו, וזה היה בהחלט לא קל, אבל ניסינו מאוד לתכנן את הכל מראש- ככה בעצם סגרנו את האולם רגע לפני תקופת הבמחנים של סמסטר אביב, והמשכנו רק חודש אחרי בשאר הארגונים אבל בראש יותר שקט.
בתמונה- Save the date ששלחנו כמה חודשים לפני החתונה, אחרי יום צילומים עם אחותי ואבא


----------



## toxic babe (14/9/14)

חמודים! 
זה גם התאריך שלנו


----------



## Sofi Sh (17/9/14)

חגיגות שנה בקרוב =]]


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

ההצעה 
היינו קצת פחות מ-4 שנים יחד, ולמרות שהסביבה משום מה התחילה ללחוץ, לי נראה שעוד יש לנו המון זמן עד שיהיו דיבורים על חתונה בכלל, אז הייתי רגועה 
היו כמה רמזים פה ושם, אבל הייתי כל כך תמימה שקניתי את ההסברים של תומר כי הייתי בטוחה שיש עוד כמה שנים טובות (מקבל סמס מחבר "אז מה עם ההצעה?" .. אני שואלת אותו על זה והוא בתגובה "אה, אני עוזר לו עם הצעת מחיר לרכב"  )...
בקיצור, בהפתעה כמעט מושלמת (כי באותו היום קמתי משום מה עם המון מחשבות וחשדות על חתונה בלי שום סיבה ברורה), הוא תכנן הפקה מטורפת, עם חברים שלנו ואלפי בלונים שהוא תכנן לעשות מהם כתובת על הגשר בפארק נשר, שזה המקום שבו טיילנו ביחד בפעם הראשונה, עוד לפני שהיינו ביחד...רק מה? ירד מבול מטורף בשבועות , הגנרטור  הלך והתוכנית נכשלה... כולם כבר שכנעו אותו לדחות לעוד כמה שבועות, ובערב, כשחזרנו מהצפון למרכז, עצרנו להסתכל על השקיעה בחוף נטוש בקיסריה והוא שלף טבעת פתאום  היה מדהים!


בתמונה- הטבעת, וגם הנוף המושלם שצילמתי כמה דקות לפני ההצעה


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

הקונספט לעיצוב 
אז כמה מילים על העיצוב בחתונה- כבר שנים שאני מתה על שילוב הצבעים בין ירוק בהיר לתכלת וכשהתחלנו לפנטז על עיצוב החתונה, הצבעים האלו בהחלט עלו כאופציה.... ואז יום אחד קפצנו במקרה לקניון קריית אונו, וראינו שם המוני מוביילים של כדורים פורחים תלויים - אמנם היו שם כתום ואדום גם, אבל אני ראיתי בעיקר את התכלת והירקרק... תומר גם נדלק והחטנו שזה יתאים לחתונה..בחוצפה ישראלית אופיינית פנינו להנהלת הקניון וביקשנו לקבל מעט מהמוביילים לאחר הורדתם  ומה אתם יודעים, זה אכן עבד! לאחר הרבה מיילים, התכתבויות וגם אי הבנה אחת לא קטנה, הועברו אלינו קצת יותר מ-40 מוביילים של כדורים פורחים בגוני ירקרק ותכלת. מפה הכדורים הפורחים כבר הובילו את כל הקונספט העיצובי של החתונה בצבעי תכלת וירוק בהיר


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

ההזמנה+מעטפה 
ההזמנה בהתאם לקונספט, כוללת אותנו בתוך כדור פורח ) את ההזמנה עיצב חבר מאוד מוכשר של תומר ששיגענו אותו קצת... לטעמנו, יצא מדהים בסוף והרבה יותר יפה ממה שציפינו!
את ההדפסות הדפסנו ב"פרי פרינט" בחולון שהיו ממש בסדר וכל הזמנה עלתה 1.5 ש"ח כולל מגנט קטן תואם.
השתמשנו במעטפות סטדנרטיות מהאולם ועל מנת לייפות אותן ולהוסיף גם להן קצת מהעיצוב, החתמתי על כל מעטפה חותמת כדור פורח שגילפתי במיוחד, וגם הדבקנו פס של וואשי טייפ עננים ולבבות (הזמנתי ממנו 4 גלילים והוא יפהפה!).
קבלנו המון תגובות על ההשקעה בהזמנה הצבעונית והמיוחדת 

בתמונות- ההזמנה, החותמת שהכנתי והשלב שבו השתגענו עם מגנטים על כל הדלת


----------



## Princess Lotta (14/9/14)

מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כדורים פורחים


----------



## d a s t (17/9/14)

איזה מגניב!! 
רגע, את גילפת לבד את החותמת? וואו...
אני רק בהתחלה ואני כבר מתלהבת


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/9/14)

גילוף חותמות זה דווקא קל  
התחלתי להתאמן על מחקים.... זה ממש כיף!
ותודה רבה )


----------



## d a s t (17/9/14)

איזה מגניב!! 
רגע, את גילפת לבד את החותמת? וואו...
אני רק בהתחלה ואני כבר מתלהבת


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

מסיבת רווקות 
החברות האהובות שלי ארגנו אותה, לבקשתי- בבית של אחת מהן, בלי עלויות מטורפות ובלי חשפנים או בולבולים  יצא שהמסיבה הייתה לקראת סוף הסערה המושלגת והמטורפת שתקפה את הארץ בדצמבר, והתרגשתי לראות שהחברות שלי הגיעו מכל קצוות הארץ לחגוג איתי  הן ארגנו משחקים, צילמו את תומר בסתר, אפו עוגות ואפילו הכינו לי זר מהמם לראש 

בתמונה- קישוט תלוי שהכנתי למסיבת רווקות של אחת הבנות והוא חזר לשמח אותנו... לא מעלה פה תמונות מהמסיבה עצמה כי אני לא רוצה להעלות תמונות של הבנות.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

מתנות למסיבת הרווקות 
רציתי להכין מתנה ממש מגניבה לחברות שלי שטרחו למעני והתחלתי לעבוד על זה הרבה זמן מראש- הזמנתי קופסאות פח קטנות ומהממות מאלי אקספרס (שאני מאוהבת בהן עד עמקי נשמתי) ועגילי לב צמודים לאוזן מכסף בצבעים שונים. הכנסתי לכל קופסה כזו סוכריות לב  (ששימשו גם למתנות לאורחים) וקרטון בצור פרח עם העגילים עליו.
החלטתי להוסיף עוד משהו והכנתי , או למעשה שדרגתי בבית סבונים- הוספתי לסבונים קיימים אחד משלושה מרכיבים- גרידת לימון, קנמון או נצנצים ועשיתי מיני סבונים בתבנית אפייה מסיליקון. כל חברה קיבלה שקיק אורגנזה בצבעי החתונה עם 3 סבונים שונים ומגניבים. עטפתי את הקופסה עם העגילים ואת השקיק עם הסבונים בנייר צבעוני ויפה מז'ורנלים של עיצוב, וקשרתי מעל דוילי עם כמה מילים ממני וסרט כחול יפהפה. הבנות ממש התלהבו!


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/14)

איזו השקעה!
בהחלט הייתי שמחה להיות אורחת במסיבת הרווקות שלך.


----------



## elinoket (18/9/14)

מהמם.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

רבנות- צוהר 
החלטנו ללכת על צוהר אחרי התלבטות קצרה יחסית- היה לנו ברור שאנחנו רוצים חתונה יהודית מלאה, אבל רצינו להתעסק עם הרבנות כמה שפחות. צוהר נתנו מענה מעולה, ענו  מיילים בזריזות, היו  זמינים ונחמדים- הארגון מתפקד נהדר!


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

הדרכת כלות-נטע אפשטיין (דרך צוהר) 
ביקשתי בצוהר מדריכה מאיזור רמת- גן גבעתיים, והופניתי אל נטע. ידעתי שהדרכת הכלות של צוהר אמורה להיות הרבה יותר נסבלת מהדרכת כלות ברבנות, אבל נטע אפילו הצליחה להפתיע אותי לטובה. נפגשנו אצלה בבית, והעברנו בערך שעה וחצי בשיחה נעימה, גם על ענייני המקווה וספירת ימים וכו' אבל גם באופן כללי על זוגיות. לזכותה ייאמר שהיא הסבירה את המשמעות והסיבה לכל המצוות שהיא דיברה עליהן והיו לנו כמה דיונים מעניינים שם. סה"כ ערב נעים למדי


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

מקווה-מקווה טייבר בגבעיים 
קיבלתי המלצה על המקווה הזה ממדריכת הכלות שלי ולמרות החששות שלי מכל התהליך הטבילה הייתה דווקא מאוד נחמדה. הבלנית שושנה היא אישה מקסימה, שראו שהיא באמת מאחלת לי טוב מכל הלב והשתדלה להנעים עליי ועל אמא ואחותי שבאו לשם את כל החוויה. המקווה נקי ונעים, המים חוממו לכבודי מהבוקר והייתי הראשונה לטבול. טבילת כלה עולה 50 שקלים (ואז יש שנה חינם, אבל אני כנראה לא הולכת להשתמש בזה למרות השכנועים החמודים של שושנה). בהחלט מומלץ.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

רב- הרב יוסי בן פורת מצוהר 
כאמור, רב מצוהר ובהתאם לכך הוא היה מאוד נעים ומקסים. נפגשנו איתו פעם אחת בבית שלו לשיחה על מהות טקס החופה, מה חשוב לנו וכו'. הוא היה מקסים ומצחיק, בהחלט נעים לשיחה,רגוע וכיפי. לאירוע עצמו הוא הגיע בזמן וכשראה שאנחנו בהלם קצת, הוא תקתק את הכל, דאג שכולם יגיעו לחתימת הכתובה בזמן. את החופה הוא ערך כמו שביקשנו, קצרה וקלילה, עם קצת בדיחות (אבל לא יותר מדי כי לא רצינו שזה יהיה מופע בידור ) ואפילו שר את "ירושלים של זהב" כחלק מהטקס.
הדבר היחיד שלא אהבנו, וכנראה שהיינו צריכים לכתוב את זה מראש בטפסים של צוהר, הוא שהוא לא נתן לי לתת לתומר טבעת מתחת לחופה  (Rubygem, נשמע מוכר?) ואיפשר לנו לבחור אחת מ-3 אופציות- או בזמן חתימת הכתובה, או בדרך לחופה לפני הכיסוי בהינומה, או אחרי הטקס, מיד לאחר שבירת הכוס. החלטנו בשל קוצר בזמן לא להתעסק עם החלפת רב בגלל זה ואת הטבעת נתתי לתומר באמצע הדרך לחופה.
מבחינת תשלום- כנהוג בצוהר, שילמנו לרב רק על מונית להגיע למקום ולחזור (יצא לא זול, כי הוא לא גר כל כך קרוב לחיפה, אבל לא נורא).
בקיצור, מומלץ בהחלט


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/14)

בהחלט מוכר 
הוא היה אחלה רב, אבל קצת ביאס אותי הקטע הזה.
בראייה לאחור - העיקר שנתתי לדורון את הטבעת, וברגע הזה מאוד מאוד התרגשנו ולא שמנו לב שיש מסביבנו אנשים.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

כיפה לחתן 
כמה חודשים לפני החתונה התחלנו לדבר על הכיפה, ובעקבות כיפה אחת שסרגתי לתומר די מזמן, הוא ביקש שאסרוג לו אחת מיוחדת ואפילו בחר דוגמאות. למזלי, בדיוק הייתי בקורס ארוך מהעבודה, אז עבדתי על הכיפה לאט לאט במהלך ההרצאות. זאת הכיפה הכי מסובכת שסרגתי עד עכשיו בגלל כל הדוגמאות והחלפות הצבעים, ואפילו נאלצתי לפרום פעם אחת בערך חצי כיפה כי היא קיבלה "כיפתיות יתר". אחרי כמעט חודש של עבודה מדי פעם ואז סריגה בהסעות לעבודה בשעות הבוקר, סיימתי סופסוף את הכיפה  הוא היה ממש מבסוט ממנה והתלהב


----------



## elinoket (18/9/14)

מהמם!


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

בגדי חתן-ירכא אמש סנטר 
שמענו הרבה על מחירים זולים בירכא ובסופשבוע כלשהו ארזנו את המשפחה שלי ונסענו לשם. יש שם חנות בגדים מאוד גדולה, שני בניינים שכל אחד הוא 4 קומות, והכל בגדים ונעליים  קנינו שם את החליפה לתומר, וגם חליפות לאבא שלי ושלו ולאח שלו. כל חליפה עלתה 400 שקל ובמחיר הזה, אם מבקשים יפה, הם כוללים גם עניבה וחגורה  שם, אגב, גם נקנו הנעליים שלי לחתונה.
את החולצה קנינו מראש בסליו, יחד עם מכנס אלגנט שנזנח אחרי קניית החליפה, במקרה נתקלנו באחד ממבצעי סוף העונה שלהם אז יצא אחלה.
נעליים לחתן- נעלי אלגנט שחורות פשוטות שנקנו בגלי ב-250 שקלים אם אני לא טועה, וישמשו אותו גם לעבודה. הוא היה מבסוט מהן


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

נעלי כלה +נעליים להחלפה 
את הנעליים לחתונה קניתי באותו ביקור בירכא, הן של סליני שזו חברת בת של ליידי קומפורט שאני מאוד מאוד אוהבת את הנעליים שלהם באופן כללי- מאוד נוחות, אורטופדיות וגם יפות! הנעליים עלו 170 שקל  וזה נחשב מאוד זול בשבילן. הכי חשוב היה לי שהן יהיו לי נוחות והסתובבתי איתן המון בבית לפני החתונה...אבל, ביום החתונה הייתי עם גרביונים (עד לפני החופה נראה לי ) והנעליים פשוט התחילו להחליק וליפול ברגע שיצאנו לצילום. המלווה המהממת שלי אלתרה שיפצור מחוט גומי לבן שהבאתי (למקרה ש..) ושרדתי עם הנעליים עד רגע אחרי החופה.
סנדלים להחלפה- למרות הנוחות ידעתי שאני לא אשרוד על עקבים לאורך זמן, ולכן קניתי מראש סנדלים של IPANEMA שקראתי עליהם הרבה המלצות מבחינת נוחות. בחרתי בכוונה זוג שהוא סנדל ולא כפכף כדי שהן לא יפלו מהרגל ( למרות שהיה מבצע של 50% על זוג שני וקניתי לי גם כפכפים ממש יפים לקיץ  )
התמונות כאן הן תמונות שצלמתי בפלאפון, אז תסלחו לי...


----------



## Princess Lotta (14/9/14)

יש לי אותו סנדל בשחור, סופר-נוח!


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

פדיקור-מניקור 
אני בחורה שמעולם לא הצליחה לגדל ציפורניים ולקראת החתונה התלבטתי הרבה מה לעשות... שקלתי לק ג'ל, ובנייה והדבקה ולא ידעתי מה יהיה הכי טוב, בעיקר כי אני לא רגילה לציפורניים ארוכות וחששתי שזה ישגע אותי.הבסוף, בהמלצת המעצבת של השמלה, הלכתי לבחורה בשם "שרומבה" שיש לה בבית עסק של עיצוב ציפורניים והיא המליצה לי דווקא לא לעשות לק ג'ל אלא מניקור פשוט. בחרתי גוון תכלת ממש יפה של ESSY לציפורני הידיים ומניקור פשוט לציפורני הרגליים(שלא ראו אותן בכלל , אבל מה זה משנה  קצת התבאסתי כי קיוויתי שהיא תוכל לעשות לי איזה ציור מגניב בקונספט החתונה והיא אמרה שהיא לא עושה ציורים, אז יצא ממש פשוט.. מצד שני, היא לקחה ממני מחירים ממש הוגנים של מני-פדי אקספרס ואהבתי שהיא לא ניסתה לדחוף לי משהו יקר יותר.
ביום החתונה המלווה האהובה שלי שדרגה את הציפורניים עם מדבקות פרחים קטנות שקניתי יום לפני בביוטיקר וזה יצא ממש יפה


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

שמלה- נינה דבש המדהימה 
קצת על סאגת השמלה: לא רציתי להוציא המון כסף על שמלה לערב אחד, והרבה זמן שקלתי להזמין שמלה באינטרנט. החלטתי קודם למדוד שמלות בארץ ואז לחפש גזרות מתאימות...
התחלתי לחפש ביריד של "רוח נשית" עם שמלות ב-1000 ש"ח שממנו יצאתי בוכה - כל המידות שם היו מעזריות עד קטנות לכל היותר, והיו אולי 4 שמלות שנראו במידה שלי  (ואני בסה"כ מידה 42 בערך... מידה יחסית ממוצעת לנשים מלאות בישראל בפעם האחרונה שבדקתי) וכולן ישבו זוועה. לא הייתה שום תחושה מיוחדת או יחס אישי וקצת הפכתי לבריידזילה בוכיה אחרי החוויה הזאת....
בשלב הבא הייתי עם אמא בסלון כלות בעפולה והשמלה הראשונה שהספקתי למדוד שם ישבה עליי בול והחזירה לי קצת את הבטחון העצמי...חזרתי לשם שוב כדי לראות עוד שמלות ודי לסגור (היה שם דיל של שמלה+איפור ושיער+ תכשיטים+זר+חליפת חתן להשכרה), אבל אז היחס של המעצבת שבר אותי- היא התעכבה כמעט שעה עם כלה לפנינו, טענה שהגענו מוקדם מדי, התווכחה איתי בנוגע לשמלה הראשונה שמדדתי בצורה מאוד לא נעימה (והסתבר שאני צדקתי והיא אפילו לא התנצלה...)- והחלטתי ששם אני לא סוגרת.
יום אחד אחרי העבודה יצאתי עם אחותי לסיבוב בדיזינגוף לחיפוש שמלות, והחלטנו להתחיל מהסטודיו של נינה דבש שהייתה בו מכירה מיוחדת של שמלות המקולקציה הקודמת. חיכינו שם לא מעט זמן ואפילו לא כל כך התלהבתי מהשמלות בקטלוג, אבל בסוף נכנסנו, ובשמלה השנייה שמדדתי (לנינה יש עין מקצועית מעולה!) , פשוט קרנתי! אחותי אישרה, תומר אישר (ולא, לא הייתה לי בעיה להראות לו את השמלה בניגוד לדעה הרווחת כי היה לי חשוב שהיא תהיה יפה גם בעיניו והוא בא איתי בהמשך למדידות לא פעם) והשמלה נקנתה- בגלל המחיר הסביר, כולל התיקונים, החלטתי שאני מעדיפה לא להסתכן עם שמלה מחו"ל. חזרתי לנינה לתיקונים והתאמות חודשיים אחרי, והמחיר כלל גם עליונית (מדהימה!) והינומה. נינה הייתה כל כך מקסימה ואמהית, מקצועית וכיפית! היא ודני, בעלה, משרים אווירה ממש נעימה, תמיד מחייכים והשמלה- הפכה למושלמת לאט לאט. הרגשתי שנינה ממש שמחה בשביל כל כלה שלה מהלב, וזה היה פשוט כיף לבוא אליה למדידות. מומלץ מאוד מאוד!


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

אולם- גן הקונגרסים בחיפה 
היתה לנו תחושה טובה לגבי גן הקונגרסים בעקבות שתי חתונות מוצלחות של חברות שלי שם, ולא התבדינו  קודם כל, מחירי דיל החורף של הגן מפורסמים בצורה גלויה באתר שלהם, וכוללים גם צלם, דיג'יי  (שניהם- לבחירה מתוך 5 חברות בכל תחום ) ותאורה והגברה ואהבנו את זה שהמחיר ידוע מראש. הדיל מאוד מומלץ והופך את החתונה להרבה יותר סבירה מבחינת עלויות. יתרון נוסף- האולם נמצא 5 דקות הליכה מרכבת חוף הכרמל, מה שהופך אותו לרבה יותר נגיש לחברים הרבים שהגיעו מהמרכז (אנחנו צפוניים במקור, היום במרכז)
הגענו לפגישה עם גליה, ופשוט-התאהבנו! הרגשנו שהיא באמת באה לקראתנו, נותנת את הלב והנשמה- וזה לא השתנה מרגע שסגרנו שם, אלא להיפך- היא טיפלה בכל בעיה שצצה גם כשזה לא היה תפקידה, הגיעה במיוחד בשביל להיות איתנו בחתונה ושימחה אותנו המון. באמת- אשה מדהימה!!!
מבחינת שאר בעלי התפקידים- מנהל האירוע שלנו היה עמנואל, שהיה קצת מפוזר(התחתן בעצמו שלושה שבועות לפנינו)...בסה"כ תפקד ממש טוב והאירוע תקתק, בדיעבד- אחרי האירוע קיבלנו כמה תגובות פחות טובות על התפקוד שלו, וגם נזכרנו שלא הייתה עמדה מסויימת שהובטחה לנו, אבל סה"כ הוא בא לקראתנו, עזר עם ענייני העיצוב והיה ממש נחמד וידע היטב את העבודה.


בתמונה- אנחנו עם גליה


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

איפור ושיער- כרמל יהלום 
בתור אחת שבקושי מתאפרת ביומיום, לא היה לי מושג מה אני רוצה, חוץ מהעובדה שרציתי שהאיפור ייפה אותי- כלומר, שאהיה אני ויוכלו לזהות אותי, רק יפה יותר  העדפתי שיהיו יחסית מעט אנשים איתי בבוקר החתונה (נו, רף לחץ גבוה) ולכן רציתי מישהי שעושה איפור ושיער גם יחד. ראיתי מלאאא המלצות על כרמל בפורום, הסתכלתי בMIT4MIT וגם שם היו רק המלצות מעולות, אז כרמל הייתה הראשונה והאחרונה שהתקשרתי אליה. אהבתי שהיא הייתה מאוד ת'כלס כבר בשיחת הטלפון, אפילו אמרה לי מחירים (סבירים לגמרי לדעתי ) עוד לפני שהספקתי לשאול וקבענו פגישה לנסיון. היא עושה ניסיון שיער מלא ומבחינת איפור- רק עיניים. באמצע הדרך לתסרוקת בנסיון לא כ"כ אהבתי והיא מייד שינתה וניסתה עוד כיוונים, באיפור הגענו למסקנות משותפות.. הייתה מאוד זורמת וכיפית, מרגישים שזה משהו שכיף לה  יצאתי מהנסיון מרוצה היישר לבילוי עם חברים =] ביום החתונה כרמל הגיעה בול בזמן, הייתה מצחיקה וכיפית, הריצה דאחקות עם חברה שלי והצלמים ועם מי לא  כבר סיפרתי קודם שעל הדרך היא גם שדרגה והקטינה לי את הזר...בקיצור, תותחית! התסרוקת החזיקה מעולה, והתפלאתי מאוד מכמות הסיכות שתומר הוציא בלילה מהשיער שלי כי לא הרגשתי אותן שם  מה שכן, התלתלים\גלים קצת איבדו צורה לקראת סוף הערב, אבל זאת אשמתי כי נשענתי עליהם בטעות (ועוד אחרי שכרמל איימה עליי  ) וזה לא פגם במראה הכללי  מאוד מומלץ!


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/14)

איפור מקסים! עדין ומחמיא!


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

טבעות נישואים- נטע וולפה 
בתור צורפת מתחילה, בהתחלה חשבתי לעשות את טבעות הנישואים שלנו בעצמי, אבל היה לי מאוד חשוב לעשות אותן מטבעת הנישואים הישנה של סבתא שלי (שמסתבר שדאגה להעביר אותה כבר לפני כמה שנים לאמא שלי "בשביל הבנות"). הטבעת של סבתא עשויה מזהב אדום והסתבכתי קצת עם ההלחמה.... אחרי הרבה נסיונות ויתרתי, והגענו לנטע. לצערי, היא אמרה שבגלל שאני מתעקשת שזה יהיה מהזהב שהבאנו, אנחנו מוגבלים לעיצובים מאוד מאוד פשוטים (כשהסיבה שבאנו אליה מלכתחילה הייתה כי אהבתי את טבעת העלים שלה   ). החלטנו שהמשמעות הסמלית של הטבעת יותר חשובה והזמנו שתי טבעות זהב אדום פשוטות ועדינות, עם ריקוע קל. שילמנו 200 שקלים לטבעת (הזהב היה כולו שלנו) ובדיעבד אני מרוצה, למרות שהתבאסתי שאני לא נהנית מהעיצובים של נטע. אני הולכת עם טבעת האירוסין וטבעת הנישואין על אותה אצבע ובאופן מפתיע הן ממש מחמיאות ומוסיפות אחת לשנייה


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

תכשיטים- אני  
טוב, אז אני עושה תכשיטים מאז כיתה ח' בערך ולפני שנה בערך סיימתי גם קורס צורפות בסיסית ותמיד היה לי ברור שאת התכשיטים לחתונה שלי אכין לבד. כשהגיע הרגע התחלתי להשתגע מכל האופציות שעמדו לפניי ורציתי קצת מכל דבר. בסופו של דבר הכנתי שתי וורסיות ובחרתי את השנייה, שהייתה עדינה יותר לטעמי והתאימה יותר לשמלה. שילבתי קריסטלים וחרוזי פנינה על חוט כסף בשלוש שורות לשרשרת ושתי שורות לעגילים.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

והתכשיטים שלא נבחרו בסוף-


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

והתכשיטים שהכנתי לאמא


----------



## Princess Lotta (14/9/14)

מקסים


----------



## afrikana (14/9/14)

אהבתי! מאוד עדין אבל עם נוכחות.


----------



## d a s t (17/9/14)

מדהים! גם האופציה שלא נבחרה....


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

דיג'יי- אלי דאודאו מ"פפריקה" 
הדיג'יי היה כלול בחוזה עם האולם והייתה לנו בחירה בין 5 אפשרויות, בחרנו את 2 החברות עם חוות הדעת הכי טובות והחלטנו להיפגש  רק איתם... קבענו פגישה בפפריקה באותו היום שבו היינו בחיפה בשביל הוכחת היהדות שלי, כך שיצא שהגענו לפגישה גם עם אמא שלי  קבעו לנו פגישה עם אלי (יש משהו כמו 10 DJ  בחברה) והתאהבנו. פשוט ככה! הוא היה מקסים ומקצוען והבין מה אנחנו רוצים ומה לא...  אחרי שכבר אמרנו לו שהכל נפלא אבל אנחנו רוצים להתלבט קצת ולראות עוד DJ, במדרגות ביציאה הסכמנו שלושתנו (!) שאלי הוא האחד וחזרנו באותו הרגע לסגור   תחושת הבטן ממש לא הטעתה ואלי היה מדהים!!! הגיע מוקדם, הכל תקתק, המוזיקה היה מעולה והרחבה הייתה מפוצצת! גם מנהל האירוע והצלמים שלנו סיפרו שכבר הרבה זמן לא ראו רחבה כל כך מלאה  אלי הרקיד אותנו עד שפשוט נפלנו מהרגליים ולא יכולנו לרקוד יותר ואני ביקשתי לסיים  מדהים ומומלץ בחום- לא רק שהוא מקצוען, הוא גם כזה חמוד ורואים שהוא עושה את העבודה שלו בכזאת אהבה שזה פשוט כיף!
ואגב, עוד מילה על התנהלות החברה- תותחים! הכל מסודר, מקבלים קלסר עם כל המידע, אפילו יש אפליקציה באתר לבחירת שירים,הם התקשרו לקבוע ולתאם את הפגישות החל מרגע יצירת הקשר והיו ממש מקצוענים בכל התחומים.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

צלמים - וניל צלמים 
גם כאן, כמו עם הדיג'יי, הצלמים היו חלק מהדיל עם האולם, אבל מה שנכלל בדיל היה צלם סטילס אחד וצלם וידאו אחד ואלבום בסיסי. לאחר תהלבטות בין שתי החברות המדורגות הכי גבוה בMIT4MIT  והשוואת מחירים על התוספות שרצינו (צלם נוסף ומגנטים), החלטנו לבחור בוניל.
הצלמים שלנו היו עמיחי (סטילס), עמי (וידאו), עדינה (צלמת סטילס נוספת באולם) ואלי (מגנטים). 
סך הכל היינו די מרוצים מההתנהלות של הצלמים, הם הקפידו לצלם המון אנשים באולם ובריקודים ויצאו הרבה תמונות יפות וממש מוצלחות, כולל צילום האירועים החשובים אפילו מכמה זוויות. אהבתי שהקפידו לצלם את האלמנטים העיצוביים באולם! התמונות יצאו ממש יפות וקיבלנו עליהן המון מחמאות 
התבאסתי קצת, כי פוספסו קצת דברים ויש המון תמונות שהייתי רוצה להוסיף. גם אנחנו אשמים כי לא העברנו רשימה מסודרת של רעיונות לתמונות לצלמים וקצת  שכחנו את זה במהלך היום עצמו שבו היינו טרודים אבל קצת מאכזב 
 לקראת סוף יום הצילומים תומר התעקש שנגיע לעוד מקום שתכננו מראש, למרות שהצלמים ניסו לוותר עליו, ודווקא יצאו שם תמונות מאוד יפות (ופה דווקא היו כמה תמונות שאנחנו ביקשנו ספציפית והן יצאו ממש מגניבות).
מבחינת וידאו- החלטנו שלא נרצה להתעלל במבקרים שלנו עם סרטי וידאו, וכרגע החלטנו לקחת רק את חומר הגלם, בתקווה שיום אחד נמצא זמן ללמוד איך עורכים וידאו\ נשלם לעורך מתחיל כדי לעשות כמה קליפים קצרים ולעניין   כשקיבלנו את חומר הגלם, צפינו בו בהמשכים, ופתאום ממש ממש התרגשתי לראות את החופה ואת כל החתונה מהצד 
 אז סה"כ (ולפני קבלת האלבומים כי עוד לא בחרנו תמונות)- חוויה חיובית, תמונות יפות ומוצלחות ווידאו שלא פספס כלום באיכות טובה.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

תמונות מהמקדימים


----------



## Princess Lotta (14/9/14)

צילומים מק*סימים


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

ועוד קצת מקדימים


----------



## afrikana (14/9/14)

אתם נראים כ"כ חמודים, קלילים ומאושרים 
נראה שהייתם ממש רגועים ובמצב רוח טוב. איזה כיף לכם!


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

זר כלה- פרחי א.אביב בגבעתיים+ כרמל יהלום 
התלבטתי מאיפה לקנות את הזר ומאוד לא רציתי לשלם מחיר מטורף על זר כלה רק כי הוא לכלה. אחרי כמה חנויות באיזור המרכז שעברנו בהן והתעניינו באופן כללי במחירי פרחים, החלטתי ללכת על חנות בגבעתיים שאני מכירה, ויום לפני החתונה בשעות הצהריים עברנו בחנות, הצבענו על הפרחים שרצינו והרכיבו לנו זר מקסים שעלה 80 ש"ח בדיוק. בגלל שלא רציתי להגיד שמדובר בזר כלה, הוא היה קצת עבה מדי להחזיק ביד, ובזמן ההכנות לחתונה, כרמל יהלום האלופה התגלתה גם כשוזרת פרחים בעברה, והיא הקטינה קצת את הזר ומהעודפים יצרה שני זרים קטנים לנערות הפרחים.
אגב, סיפור מצחיק לגבי הזר - החלטתי מראש לוותר על המנהג של להשליך את הזר אל רווקות, כי הוא תמיד נראה לי די משפיל...מצד שני, בכל זאת יש זר  החלטתי פשוט לתת אותו לחברה נהדרת שלי שהרגשתי שבשבילה זה יהיה הכי מתאים. אותה חברה נחתה ב-12 בלילה לפני החתונה, והגיעה בצהריים לעזור לעצב את האולם כמו שהיא הבטיחה והייתה מדהימה באופן כללי, ואני מאוד אוהבת את החבר הנוכחי שלה ומרגישה שהוא עושה לה טוב- בקיצור, קצת אחרי החופה והכל, אני ניגשת אליה להביא לה את הזר, וחבר שלה גם בא להגיד שלום, ואני אומרת לו "זה לא שאני לוחצת או משהו, אני סתם רוצה שהיא תהיה מאושרת" והוא בתגובה "זה בסדר, הבנתי את הרמז ...טופל!" מסתבר שהוא הציע לה נישואין 3 ימים לפני זה והיא אפילו לא הספיקה לספר לי


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

קישוט רכב- אנחנו! 
האמהות התחננו שניתן להן לעזור קצת, אז שלחנו אותן לקניות - אמא של תומר קנתה לנו כמה מטרים של בדי טול בצבעי החתונה- לבן, תכלת וירוק בהיר  ואמא שלי קנתה מלאי של סרטי קישוט (בגלילים וגם כאלו שבמשיכה אחת הופכים לפרח) והחלטנו שאנחנו הולכים לעשות קישוט ייחודי, וגם שלא יסתיר את שדה הראייה.
בקיצור, ערב לפני החתונה, אחרי שהבנו שבמלון חשוך מדי לקשט את האוטו, ואחרי שזללנו שניצלונים בקניבר בחיפה (מקום שאנחנו מתים עליו), קישטנו במשך איזו שעה וחצי את האוטו בלא פחות מאשר- החניון של קניון חיפה ) אנשים היו קצת בהלם, אבל  מלא ניגשו להגיד לנו מזל טוב


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

עוגה מעוצבת- נטע זפרן מ"נטעים" 
התלבטנו קצת אם ללכת על משהו שנתפס בעינינו קצת כגימיק אמריקאי, אבל עם התקדמות התכנונים דווקא התחלנו להתלהב מהרעיון ויצרתי קשר עם נטע. דיברתי איתה סה"כ פעמיים- שלוש בטלפון, הסברתי את הסגנון שאנחנו רוצים (כמובן, כדור פורח), שלחתי לה תמונות של ההזמנה ותמונות שלנו מהפייסבוק להשראה. תוך יום וחצי כבר היו לנו סקיצות והמון המלצות מהנסיון שלה. העוגה היתה מדהימה!!! לשמחתי, אפילו הספקנו לפגוש את נטע כשהיא הביאה אותה לאולם ולהתלהב ממנה באופן אישי. עוגת 4 קומות מדהימה, לחלוטין תואמת את הצבעים והקונספט של האירוע- היא הבינה לחלוטין את הראש שלנו! העוגה הוצבה בכניסה לחתונה וקיבלה המון המון מחמאות מהאורחים ואפילו הצלמים שלנו ממש התלהבו ממנה  פתחנו את העוגה ב-12 בלילה, באמצע רחבת הריקודים  ולמרבה ההפתעה שלי היא גם הייתה ממש טעימה!!! (מעטות עוגות הפרווה הטעימות כל כך שאכלתי בחיי). העוגה הייתה בערך הדבר היחיד שאכלתי בערב החתונה, אז ממש חגגתי עליה 
וטיפ- קיבלנו מנטע המלצה לעשות רק חלק מהעוגה אכיל- מאוד מוזיל עלויות, ובאמת שעם כל שאר האוכל, החלק התחתון בהחלט הספיק לרוקדים ושמחנו שהקשבנו לה.
אני חייבת להיות הוגנת - העוגה הייתה מתנה מההורים ואני מנחשת שקיבלנו הנחה כלשהי כי נטע חברה ומדריכה של אמא לבצק סוכר אבל אין לי מושג מה היה מחיר העוגה.. מה שבטוח, היא לחלוטין הייתה אחד מהדברים המגניבים של הערב והמון אנשים שאלו אותי עליה אח"כ והתלהבו מאוד


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/14)

איזה מגניב! 
תמיד רציתי עוגת חתונה, אבל זה בסוף לא יצא.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

עיצוב- DIY- עציצים, לוח תמונות, מוביילים, לוחות גיר וכו' 
מכייון שנושא העיצוב היה חשוב לשנינו, החלטנו לטפל בו כמה שיותר מוקדם, כדי שנדע איך להיערך ולהזמין דברים מחו"ל אם צריך. נפגשנו עם המעצבת של האולם, פגישה שיצאנו ממנה מתוסכלים לחלוטין (וגם כתבתי על זה פה בפורום בזמנו....) ומאוכזבים ממנה לגמרי. החלטנו ללכת על העיצוב הבסיסי של האולם, וכל השאר- לעשות לבד.
הזמנו 30  ראנרים בצבע תכלת לשולחנות כדי ליצור עיצוב של תכלת וירקרק גם על השולחנות.
מנהל האירוע דאג לתלות את המוביילים המהממים של הכדורים הפורחים מתקרת האולם, ואנחנו הכנו מראש המון דברים שחברים שלנו יוכלו לפזר באולם- לוח עם תמונות שלנו, לוחות גיר (שהם למעשה מראות שנקנו ב-5 שקלים במקסטוק והודבק עליהם טפט לוח גיר)עם דברי ברכה וכו'.
קנינו עציצים לכמחצית מהשולחנות ובאדיבות החברים שלנו עם נעטפו בדויליז (מפיות נייר) ונקשרו בחוטים לבלוני הליום כך שייראו גם הם כמו כדורים פורחים...


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

ספר אורחים 
רציתי משהו מגניב שיאגד את ברכות האורחים וגם ייתן תעסוקה לאורחים הראשונים שמגיעים ולכן הכנתי ספר אורחים השתמשתי באלבום גדול שקיבלתי במתנה לפני כמה שנים מחברה, והוספתי לו קישוטים וקצת תמונות שלנו. הצבנו ליד מזוודה ממקס ברנר עם עטים, ניירות יפים ואפילו דבק וקצת וואשי טייפ 
יחסית הרבה אנשם כתבו לנו בספר ואני רוצה ביום מן הימים להוסיף אליו גם את כל הברכות היפות שקיבלנו.


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

מתנות לאורחים ושטויות לרחבה 
שטויות לרחבה-עשינו סקר שוק באיזור כפר גלעדי ומטלון בתל אביב, והחלטנו לבחור רק באביזרים צבעוניים ועושי אורות (באחת החנויות הסבירו לנו על הקטגוריות השונות, והחלטנו לוותר על כל מה שעושה רעש כי זה היה די מיותר עם המוזיקה). קנינו כובעים,שרשראות הוואי, עניבות, מנצנצים למיניהם,כמה מתנפחים, 30 זוגות כפכפים לבנים (שלא ראיתי אותם נעלמים, אבל הם בהחלט נחטפו), ועוד פיצ'יפקעס.. יום אחד גם נתקלנו בחבילות זולות של צמידי סוכריות סודה בסופר, אז קנינו כמה חבילות  הוספנו גם בועות סבון שביקשנו לחלק לילדים שמגיעים כבר בכניסה לאירוע.  בעקרון, אנשי האולם הוציאו את הקשקושים לרחבה, אנחנו אפילו לא ראינו מי הוציא אותם ומתי, פשוט גילינו אותם על אנשים בשלבים שונים של הערב וזה היה די מצחיק 
 מתנות לאורחים- מאוד רצינו שהאורחים ייצאו מהחתונה עם משהו נוסף שיגרום להם לחייך והחלטנו לחלק מתנות קטנות לאורחים. התלבטנו הרבה מאוד וחיפשנו משהו שיהיה גם שימושי וגם אישי, וגם במחיר סביר... היה אפילו שלב שבו חשבתי לעשות תחתיות כוסות עם הדפס מיוחד אבל זה עלה המווון. חיפשנו גם דברים שיתחברו לקונספט של החתונה, וכמעט הלכנו על מחזיקי מפתחות קטנים של כדורים פורחים, אבל החלטנו שזה לא מאוד פרקטי, ולפחות כל הצד הגברי באירוע לא יתחבר בכלל.
בסופו של דבר קנינו כמה קילוגרמים טובים של סוכריות סודה בצורת לבבות ובצבעי אדום- לבן-ורוד ומילאנו שקיות אורגנזה שהזמנו במיוחד מאיביי שהיו בצבעי החתונה (תכלת-ירוק בהיר-לבן) וישבנו במשך כמה ימים למלא את השקיות בתנאים כשרים ובכלי פלסטיק 
זה היה טאץ' נחמד- לאורחים היו משהו מתוק לדרך כדי לא להירדם ואמרו לנו שזה היה ממש חמוד שחשבנו על משהו כזה


----------



## Sofi Sh (14/9/14)

ולסיום 
כמה דברים בקטנה על החתונה-
החלטנו מראש שאנחנו לא מתכוונים להתפרע עם החתונה, אלא לעשות חישוב כלכלי וסביר ולהתמקד במה שחשוב לנו. בדיוק בגלל זה חסכנו בסעיפים כמו בגדים שלנו (למרות ש-2500 לשמלה לערב אחד זה לא בדיוק חיסכון, אבל זה עדיין רבע מהמחיר הרגיל...), אבל השקענו ביום שיהיה נוח לקיום החתונה ובעיצוב המגניב שדיברו עליו המון 

בנושא הרגשי- התחתנו באותו תאריך שהסבים שלי התחתנו בו לפני כמעט 60 שנה, וסבתא שלי המדהימה עשתה את כל הדרך מסיביר בשביל להתרגש איתנו, וזה היה מאוד מיוחד בשבילי, מעבר לכל ההתרגשות הרגילה ביום של החתונה. השתדלתי, כמו שייעצו פה הבנות בפורום, לעצור לכמה שניות בכל פעם ולספוג את זה- את האהבה האדירה שמרגישים ביום הזה.

וזהו- המון תודה לבנות בפורום שהיו השראה גדולה ותמיכה ( גם כשהייתי קוראת סמויה ולמדתי מכן המון), לחברים שסבלו את רגעי הבריידזילוש שלי (בריידזילוש זה הכינוי הרשמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) ולבעלי האהוב שכיף לי לחלוק את חיי איתו אפילו יותר ממה שהיה לי כיף לחלוק איתו את תכנוני החתונה


----------



## afrikana (14/9/14)

איזה כיף, סוף סוף קרדיטים! 
נהניתי, אתם מקסימים וחמודים.
ומאוד מרגש כל הסיפור מסביב לסבתא (השימוש בטבעת שלה, החתונה באותו התאריך...).


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/9/14)

שמחה שנהנית  
וסבתא באמת מדהימה...לא האמנו עד הרגע האחרון שהיא תגיע וזה כל כך ריגש אותי שהיא עשתה את כל הדרך הזו בגיל 84 בשבילנו


----------



## ronitvas (16/9/14)

וואואוו כל הכבוד לה!!! 
בהחלט מרגש מאוד


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/14)

נהניתי לקרוא! 
מאוד הזדהיתי עם מה שכתבת.
נשמע שהייתה לכם חתונה כיפיית ומרגשת (בעיקר בנושא הסבתא).


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/9/14)

תודה Ruby!! 
על כל התגובות, והתמיכה גם לאורך הדרך עם הרב 
&nbsp
ובקשר למתנות השוות במסיבה, נראה לי שעוד נשארה לי אחת איפשהו...
בכל מקרה, את מוזמנת לשעת יצירה אם את באה למרכז  הכיף שלי זה לעשות דברים כאלו =]


----------



## ronitvas (15/9/14)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זוכרת את ההתלבטויות והשאלות בנוגע לקונספט של הכדורים - יצא מושלם!!!
מתה על חתונות קונספט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - בהחלט מקור להשראה! 
תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים!
מאחלת לכם חיים מדהימים מלאי אהבה והשראה


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/9/14)

תודה רונית!! 
איזה כיף לשמוע! הזוי לחשוב שאת כל השאלות פה העליתי לפני שנה בערך 
&nbsp
עד היום אנשים זוכרים את קונספט הכדורים הפורחים וזה מבחינתי שווה את ההשקעה 
מקווה שעוררתי פה את הקרדיטים מחדש, אני תמיד נהנית לקרוא אותם, גם כשזה כבר לא רלוונטי בשבילי


----------



## d a s t (17/9/14)

מקסים מקסים! 
אני ממש אוהבת שיש קונספט בחתונה!
מאוד אהבתי גם את כל הדברים שעשית בעצמך.
נראה שהיה כיף


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/9/14)

תודה רבה dast!! 
רואים שנהנית מהשרשור  באמת היה לנו אדיר, וכיף שהכנו כל כך הרבה בעצמנו


----------



## elinoket (18/9/14)

קרדיטים מהממים! 
כל הכבוד על היצירתיות וההשקעה והמקוריות.
נראה שיצא לכם מושלם


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/9/14)

תודה רבה! היה לנו נ-ה-ד-ר!!!


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (14/9/14)

אתם מקסימים, 
והאירוע נראה נהדר. המון הצלחה ומזל טוב 
&nbsp
(קפצתי לרגע לפורום לבדוק משהו אחר אבל נתקלתי והייתי חייבת להגיב, כבר מתעופפת לי)


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/9/14)

איזה כיף שעצרת להגיב  
תודה רבה! כיף לשמוע!


----------



## ronitvas (17/9/14)

אפשר בקשה? 
אשמח אם תעלי הודעה עם רשימת הספקים המרוכזת, בכדי שאוכל להעלות את הקרדיטים המקסימים שלך לסיפריות.
תודה


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/9/14)

בכיף  
אנסה לכלול את כולם:
אולם- גן הקונגרסים בחיפה
שמלה- נינה דבש
איפור ושיער- כרמל יהלום
צלמים- עמיחי ועמי מ"וניל"
דיג'יי- אלי דאודאו מ"פפריקה"
זר- פרחי אביב בגבעתיים +כרמל יהלום
עוגה- נטע זפרן, "נטעים"
רב- יוסי בן פורת
טבעות נישואים- נטע וולפה
תכשיטים, ההזמנה, עיצוב האולם, קישוט הרכש- DIY


----------



## ronitvas (21/9/14)

תודה רבה! 
הועלו ללסיפריות הפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כלים ומידע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014


----------



## Rbuttercup (17/9/14)

מהמם! כמה שאת מוכשרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמה שאלות בנוגע לכדורים פורחים... 
כלה יפיפיה וקרדיטים שכיף לקרוא!
&nbsp
אני מוקסמת מהחותמת שהכנת.
אני מתחתנת עוד חודש וקצת (באנגליה) וגם הנושא שלנו היה אמור להיות כדורים פורחים (הכרנו בטיול בלאוס והדייט הראשון שלנו היה בכדור פורח) אבל עקב אינסוף בלת"מים עוד לא התחלתי לארגן כלום.
יש לך עצות לתת לי לגבי עיצובי שולחן? יהיו מעט שולחנות.
ראיתי בתמונה שהזמנת גם את האהילים בצורת כדור פורח?
אשמח לשמוע עוד פרטים בנושא!


----------



## Sofi Sh (21/9/14)

תודה רבה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל, כדורים פורחים זה ה-דבר!
אל תיכנסי לפאניקה, רוב הדברים כאן אורגנו מאוד בקלות:
עיצובי שולחן- מה שעשינו בעצם היה לקשור בלוני הליום בחוט יפה לעציצים שקנינו במשתלה ועטפנו אותם בדויליז (מפיות נייר יפות כאלו). אנחנו קנינו מראש את העציצים וביום החתונה שני חברים שלנו הגיעו כדי כדי לחבר ולעטוף את זה... יש תמונה של עציץ כזה למעלה (קצת לא בפוקוס, אבל הכיוון די ברור). אם אתם הולכים על אווירה רומנטית וקצת וינטאג', הייתי מוסיפה גם כמה ספרים ישנים למרכזי השולחן.  עוד עיצוב מגניב שאפשר להוסיף לשולחנות הם מספרי השולחן- ציור של כדור פורח גדול ובו המספר, לדוגמה.
לגבי המוביילים, לא קנינו אותם, אלא קיבלנו במתנה מקניון  קרית אונו, אחרי שהם הורידו אותם מהתצוגה.... אחרי שהרבה אורחים וגם כמה ספקים לקחו אותם למזכרת , לא נשאר לנו הרבה... אגב, שכחתי להעלות בתמונות, אבל אחיו הקטן של תומר הביא לנו את הטבעות בתוך מובייל כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אם את לא מוצאת מוביילים כאלו, ויש לך איקאה ליד, אפשר לקנות את מנורות האהיל הבסיסיות של איקאה (בארץ זה עולה 15 ש"ח ליחידה) ולחבר עם חוטים למעין סלסלה- אפשר להכין מסלסלה אמיתית או אפילו מכוס קרטון יפה.
&nbsp
אם יש לך גישה לקרטונים גדולים, הייתי מציבה גם מעין פינת צילום בתוך כדור פורח (אבל זה כבר דורש הרבה עבודה).
את מוזמנת להיכנס לפינטרסט שלי, http://www.pinterest.com/sofush/wedding-ideas/, יש שם מלא רעיונות עם כדורים פורחים.
&nbsp
וגם- את ממש מוזמנת לדבר איתי בטלפון, אשמח לתת עוד רעיונות בהתאם למקום שבו תקיימו את האירוע..דברי איתי בפרטי ואתן לך פרטי סקייפ\ מספר טלפון 
אני ממש מתלהבת שגם אתם הולכים על הקונספט של כדורים פורחים!!
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------

